# Echte Virusmeldung?



## Banarius (18 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Habe heute ganz normal auf meinem Samsung Galaxy s5 im Internet gesurft und wollte mir eine apk downloaden.
Dan hat sich plötzlich eine Internetseite geöffnet, auf der steht das ich auf "gewissen" Seiten gesurft habe und mit dabei (4) Viruse eingefangen habe. Die Seite die sich geöffnet hatte hies bwo1em58j8.pw und es wurde mir ein countdown von 2 minuten gegeben bis der virus loslegt. Darunter stand dan sowas wie "um ihr handy zu schützen drücken sie hier" habe dies doch nicht gemacht.
Wollte jetzt wissen ob an der Meldung erwas dran ist.

Vielen dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Hippo (18 September 2016)

Ohne das Ding jetzt zu kennen, aber es war eine weise Entscheidung da jetzt nichts zu machen.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle sicherheitshalber die Daten auf einen Stick ziehen und dann das Schlaufon neu aufsetzen.
Weil irgendeine Sauerei hast Du drauf.
Die 2 Minuten sollen Dich m.E. nur unter Druck setzen auf diesen Knopp zu klicken.
Vielleicht gibts aber noch ´ne Meinung von einem "Schlaufon-Eggsberdn"

Edit:  
Wo wolltest Du denn die APK runterladen......? 
Hand aufs Herz!
Google Play wars nicht .... oder?


----------



## Goblin (18 September 2016)

Bei diesem holperigem Deutsch kann man davon ausgehen dass es ein Fake ist

Auslaufende Daten sind doch was Tolles 

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/abofalle-vorsicht-bei-falschen-android-systemwarnungen/


----------



## Banarius (19 September 2016)

Ne wars net wollte einfach mal sowas ausprobieren. ;D


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2016)

Thainutten f.... man nicht ohne Gummi ...
Aber wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung.
Wie oben geschrieben - Daten sichern und neu aufsetzen


----------



## Tony Stark (1 Februar 2017)

Das ist definitiv verarsche bzw. werbung für Antivirus Programme! meistens downloadest du dir über diesen button irgendwelche Viren, tipp: dein Browser kann nie feststellen, ob ein Virus auf deinem handy ist oder nicht! Aber gute frage, ist mir auch oft passiert, habe den link dan auf pc untersucht, reine verarsche


----------



## Tony Stark (1 Februar 2017)

Tony Stark schrieb:


> habe den link dan auf pc untersucht


Hier siehst du, diese webstes versuchen nicht zurrückverfolgt zu werden, und ändern die adresse! 
PS: Brauchst dein Handy nicht zu reseten!


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2017)

Tony Stark schrieb:


> PS: Brauchst dein Handy nicht zu reseten!


DAS rate ich nur wenn ich das Schlaufon in Händen hatte und prüfen konnte.
WEIL ...
... wenn was dran ist und dann im Bankprogramm sitzt ist die Kacke am dampfen.
Deswegen im Zweifelsfall die sichere Variante wählen, auch wenn sie u.U. nicht notwendig war


----------

